# PM45-CNC OWNERS



## zr8cnc (Feb 25, 2014)

I am looking for people who have purchased the cnc version of the PM45  mill from Precision Matthews? I recently purchased the cnc version and i  am having some trouble getting it up and running on the MACH3 software.  Well I have have managed to get all three axis's moving but cannot seem  to turn the spindle on. if you have any input please chime in.

i apologize if you have seen this posted in another part of this forum as it took me a little while to find this section


----------



## Ray C (Feb 25, 2014)

In the latest batch of PM45-CNC mills, a new feature was added -and that is the hand-held Pendant.  Prior to this, the units all worked right out of the box. Many of these machines have been sold but, this is the first batch that comes with the pendant...   Matt has called/emailed the integrator to see if there is an updated profile for Mach 3.  It's also possible the integrator is using an older version of Mach 3.

 Anyhow, almost all done with the re-organization and cleaning of my shop.  I am scrubbing the place from stem to stern.  If all goes well, I will be putting the mill on the base by late Wednesday or Thursday and I'll be looking at this too, very soon.


 Ray


----------



## zr8cnc (Feb 25, 2014)

Ray,

Great to hear that you may be up and running by the end of the week. Hopefully you will be able to shed some light on my issue.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 25, 2014)

zr8cnc said:


> Ray,
> 
> Great to hear that you may be up and running by the end of the week. Hopefully you will be able to shed some light on my issue.



It's a universal issue with this latest unit.  It almost certainly seems to be something related to that pendant.  I wish I could be more interactive in solving it...  Did you try with and without the pendant hooked up?  Also, make sure the connection to the top of the motor is OK.  Check for voltages -and be apprised there is a motor fan and temperature sensor in this setup.  Sometimes, the controllers are working fine but, the external sensors are telling it to not startup.

One fellow had a problem with Z-axis and it turned-out the Z limit switch got monkeyed-up while lifting the machine...

Ray


----------



## zr8cnc (Feb 25, 2014)

i have tried with and without the pendant and still nothing. all the lights light up on the pendent but it seems that the only thing that works  on the pendent is the estop.


----------



## zr8cnc (Feb 26, 2014)

Tonight I plan on checking to see if there is power to the spindle motor. the only problem I have is that I don't know if there should always be power to the spindle motor and it doesn't move unless voltage(RPMS) are increased to make it move or will there not be power unless the mach3 software asking the spindle to be on


----------



## Ray C (Feb 26, 2014)

If all goes well, today I'll put my mill on the base.  The area of the garage where  I want to put the mill cannot accommodate my gantry and it's taken a couple days to pull strings to get the jack I need.    Soon, very soon, I'll be able to dig into this.


Ray


----------

